

Structural and electronic properties of chiral single-wall copper nanotubes - sergiotapia
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs11433-013-5387-8

======
sergiotapia
"The (4, 3) CuNT is energetically stable and should be observed experimentally
in both free-standing and tip-suspended conditions, whereas the (5, 5) and (6,
4) CuNTs should be observed in free-standing and tip-suspended conditions,
respectively."

